# Pre-diabetic Vegan Newbie seeks advice



## MAC2020 (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi there ✋

I’m new, just registered, and need some support along this journey.

About two years ago I noticed I was exhausted all the time, which was strange. I went to my GP and did all the blood tests. I thought maybe I was anaemic or low on iron which had happened to me before. My bloods came back fine except my HBA1C was 44 and was told I was borderline diabetic / pre-diabetic. I panicked a little but was advised to go onto a diabetes prevention course.

I think it’s safe to say my weight plays a role in this I’m about 20kgs overweight, BMI 31 and I also get quite stressed. So I went on the course over six months and started to see some slow progress. My HBA1C went from 44 to 43 to 42 the last time I checked last year.

Although I am walking between 1hr and 1hr 20mins a day to get my 10k steps in, I’m also vegan and in a stressful toxic work situation. So I can comfort eat carbs and then get real tired after 20mins and fall asleep.

Recently during lockdown and especially these last few days, I’ve been feeling really tired and stressed. I have checked my BG each morning and am getting fasting readings of 4.4mmol/L to 5.4mmol/L which don’t seem that alarming but then why the sleep comas during the day? My weight hasn’t changed, maybe it’s even gone up. Could there be something else going on in my body? Something hormonal or worse? I’m nervous to go back to my GP for more tests. What if there’s something worse?

Also if my work is the cause of my stress, comfort eating, overweight and diabetes, shouldn’t I just leave it?

Thanks for reading.
Mac2020


----------



## Vonny (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi @MAC2020 and welcome to the forum. 

I'm not an expert by any means, but I'm pretty sure that 5.4 mmol is well within the healthy range. In fact I wish I had those fasting results! I'm unsure what your diet is apart from carbs, but I know that my lethargy stopped when I stopped eating carbs, after I'd been diagnosed with diabetes. In fact I feel much healthier than I've done for years. Having said that, I'm not vegan, and largely exist on eggs, cheese, meat and vegatables, most of which you presumably can't eat.

Hopefully someone will be along soon who may have more idea about vegan diets, however in the meantime I would go back to the doctor. Even if there is something worse, as you fear, it's better to identify it sooner rather than later. I so wish I'd been to the doctors for blood tests a year ago, then I may have been able to prevent my diabetes.

Wishing you all the best x


----------



## MAC2020 (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi Vonny,  thanks for your helpful reply.

Yes a vegan diet can be pretty carb rich. I've managed to cut out the breakfast porridge oats and sliced wholemeal toast, replacing them with assorted berries and different fruit. Still working on eliminating the wholewheat pasta and rice. And portion size. But if I get rid of them, doesn't leave much in terms of variety left! And you're right, it's probable the carbs that are triggering the lethargy.
and, yes, seeing the GP is the next step, just have to  pluck up the courage...


----------



## Deleted member 27171 (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi @MAC2020 

Welcome to the forum 

Your fasting readings are just about spot on where you’d want them - have you ever tried testing when you have these bouts of tiredness? Having a good fasting result is a great starting point, but trying to avoid spikes in your levels after eating can be the trickiest part. Even though you have generally improved bgl they could be going up after you eat. Some people find getting active right after eating helps to prevent such a large increase, so if you do find your levels are going up after a meal, you could try a brief walk once you’ve finished to see if that prevents the tiredness setting in.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 28, 2020)

With those completely "normal"-looking fasting readings but HbA1c a bit elevated I'd guess you probably are seeing some high BG levels after eating. Easy enough to check that out.

Also, do you know how you're doing with micronutrients? I found that looking into that really helped with day time fatigue problems I've been having. If you're not doing it already, popping a daily multivitamin couldn't hurt.


----------



## brisr949 (Jul 29, 2020)

May i ask how long you've been on a vegan diet for?


----------



## HenryBennett (Jul 29, 2020)

MAC2020 said:


> Also if my work is the cause of my stress, comfort eating, overweight and diabetes, shouldn’t I just leave it?


I’m really sorry to hear that work is stressful and toxic. Yes, change your job as it will be affecting your health in so many ways. However, it’s very easy to say and less easy to do. Changing jobs is difficult, but your health comes first.

Rather than being afraid of seeing your doctor it’s even more important that you go, especially to address the stress. A beta blocker strictly for just a few weeks helped me during a similar period. Keep up the walking and don’t have any snacks in the house.

Let us all know how you are getting on.


----------



## MAC2020 (Jul 29, 2020)

Morning everyone

Thanks for the welcome, I feel really embraced , and for these great hints and tips.

Ok so I’m going to try testing my BG when I feel these bouts of tiredness (thanks Lucy!). Once I tested myself before eating and was at 3.9mmol/L so ate something which after two hours brought me back into 5.8mmol/L range.

I’ll also try a 30min walk immediately after eating (thanks Lucy!) and a good daily multivitamin (thanks Eddy!)

But Eddy I don’t know how I’m doing with micronutrients. Please explain what I need to do. How do I measure this?

Btw the highest BG reading I’ve had during or whilst eating is 8.9 mmol/L but I don’t know what this means and I only measured this once whilst eating on 19th March 2020. Perhaps I’ll start more testing during or immediately after eating.

I think if I cut out carbs, as a vegan I’m left with fruit, vegetables, seeds, pulses, grains, nuts and legumes (eliminating the sugary or starchy high carb ones eg potatoes, root veg etc). Has this got something to do with measuring micronutrients?

I’m also going to try konjac (yam) noodles, konnyaki or shirataki, which I’ve just learnt about. Apparently no carbs, no calories, no sugar, just 97% water and rest fibre. Can be used to replace pasta or regular noodles. Has anyone had any experience with these?

Hi brisr949, I’ve been a vegan for about 8 years. It’s ok, it was difficult to remove flesh foods (fish and meats) at first but you get use to it and as I say it’s pretty carb dense which hasn’t helped my diabetes. I get protein from tofu mostly and of course there’s protein in most plants. I eat a lot of hummus, drink plenty of water and use dairy substitutes. I also supplement with Vitamin D and B12 occasionally. I haven’t had any issues with cholesterol, my GP is quite pleased with my levels of HDL and LDL. My total cholesterol has been down to 3.8 and hovers around the 4.2 range. I think the body makes its own cholesterol. I eat good fats avocados and olive oil if I have to. I try not to fry but bake,steam and boil and if I use oil in cooking I use measuring spoons 1/2 or 1 teaspoon of oil.

My weakness is stress triggers and how I react to them. Definitely a “Secret Eater”. Processed carby snacks are the devil. Snacks no longer in the house, just in the car now. Thanks for calling me out HenryBennett, and keeping me accountable!

Have been thinking about my work situation for a while now. Actively looking for a window of opportunity so that I can escape this horrid situation. As you say and I agree, health comes first.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 29, 2020)

MAC2020 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, I feel really embraced , and for these great hints and tips.
> 
> ...



I use this for tracking micronutrients: www.cronometer.com  Free, find it easy to use. It's a US thing so the guideline micronutrient levels it uses might be a bit different in some cases than those used in the UK - not sure, but anyway any differences wouldn't be very major. 

For vegan foods: check out seeds if you don't eat them at the moment. Great sources of fibre, protein, unsaturated fats, minerals, vitamins etc. Chia seeds are a big part of my diet these days - super convenient, don't need to grind them.


----------



## HenryBennett (Jul 29, 2020)

MAC2020 said:


> Perhaps I’ll start more testing during or immediately after eating.


Just before you eat, then two hours after your first mouthful (or even one hour as well as two).


----------



## MAC2020 (Jul 29, 2020)

HenryBennett said:


> Just before you eat, then two hours after your first mouthful (or even one hour as well as two).


Thanks for clarifying


----------



## MAC2020 (Jul 29, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> I use this for tracking micronutrients: www.cronometer.com  Free, find it easy to use. It's a US thing so the guideline micronutrient levels it uses might be a bit different in some cases than those used in the UK - not sure, but anyway any differences wouldn't be very major.
> 
> For vegan foods: check out seeds if you don't eat them at the moment. Great sources of fibre, protein, unsaturated fats, minerals, vitamins etc. Chia seeds are a big part of my diet these days - super convenient, don't need to grind them.



Thanks for the resource, will take a look around. Hadn't heard of cronometer before, so that's very useful. And yes chia seed super food, don't have it as much as I should. But will add more now you've reminded me. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## zuludog (Jul 29, 2020)

Search YouTube for 'vegan diabetic diet' 
There are lots of videos, plus the Links & Prompts
I haven't watched any of them, but perhaps they will be useful. Though as with anything on YT if there are lots of references & videos it can get a bit confusing, and you need to be a bit cautious


----------



## MAC2020 (Jul 29, 2020)

zuludog said:


> Search YouTube for 'vegan diabetic diet'
> There are lots of videos, plus the Links & Prompts
> I haven't watched any of them, but perhaps they will be useful. Though as with anything on YT if there are lots of references & videos it can get a bit confusing, and you need to be a bit cautious


ok, will do. Thank you Zulu!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 30, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @MAC2020 

We eat largely vegan at home, because my youngest has been vegan for 2-3 years, and it’s easier to cook one main meal.

Checking BG before and again 2hrs after eating might be a really helpful strategy for you at this point, so that you can begin to get an understanding of the ‘meal rises’ you get from various things.

This is a great technique, because you can see what goes on when you eat x grams of pasta as a portion vs y grams. likewise you can see how you fare with different rices... is basmati better? Is long grain the fastest into the system? any better with wild or arborio?? Or as an alternative you might choose ‘cauli’ rice (grated cauliflower barely steamed) which has virtually no carbs. 

Similarly ‘cauli mash’ with a dollop of vegan ‘butter’ and some soft cheese (eg Violife) and a tablespoon or two of nutritional yeast might make a tasty topping for shepherd’s pie and similar? 

But by using a meter you will be able to see how your body responds, and can keep the options pf anything that only raises your BG by 2-3mmol/L

I wonder from what you’ve said whether the stressful work situation may be causing some of the feelings of tiredness and exhaustion. It would be good to check BG (as high or erratic bg is well known to make you feel exhausted), but emotional trauma and low mood can also be very draining.

Hope you find a way through it.


----------



## MAC2020 (Jul 31, 2020)

Good morning Everyday and extended family!

This is already one of my favourite places to visit, so friendly and helpful such a contrast to what I have been experiencing at work for so long. Work is definitely negatively affecting me, my wellbeing, and health generally. I do think it has a lot to do with my PD diagnosis. When you’re stressed with low mood and/or internalise things the last thing you want to do is eat a big bowl of salad! 

I’ve been applying for new jobs recently, no luck so far. Will keep trying.

Work could be why my sleep pattern is so odd. I wake up around 3am, not to use the toilet. I just wake up, and can’t get back to sleep again. Doesn’t matter if I go to bed at 8pm, 9pm or midnight! It probably knocks my rhythm out so my body dips again trying to catch up during the day. Not sure. Has been happening for a quite a long time. I’m exhausted.

If my sleep is poor overnight it may also affect my eating, overeating  or hunger pangs during the day.

Despite this I’ve been really inspired by this community so I’ve been eating quite well recently, having cabbage stew with broccoli, cauliflower, carrots and mushrooms thrown in. I feel great after eating it too, energised with no sleep comas 20mins later. I did have a cheat day one stressful afternoon with bad biscuits but that’s all so far this week.

I’ve visited cronometer (Eddy’s tip) and am getting used to entering my meals, exercise etc. It’s amazing how aware you become of your intake and calorific output and whether you are hitting your targets of low carbs. But also throws up challenges like how do I record the home made cabbage stew with broccoli etc mentioned above?

I’m exercising more consistently too, I registered almost 15k steps yesterday! Yay for me!!

Well, these are my BG before and after meals numbers I’ve recorded so far:

29th July
Before Supper: 5.1 mmol/L
1hr after first mouthful  6.6 mmol/L
2hr after first mouthful  5.6 mmol/L
Supper: Cabbage, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower stew and some strawberries and cherries for afters.

30th July 
Before breakfast 5.6 mmol/L
1hr after first mouthful 7.3 mmol/L
2hr after first mouthful 5.8 mmol/L
Breakfast : 1 whole green apple, 1 clementine, 1 dark red plum,1 serving B12 @2000ug

Before lunch 4.7 mmol/L
1hr after first mouthful 5.6 mmol/L
2hr after first mouthful 4.6 mmol/L
Lunch : large bowl of leftovers cabbage stew.

(Didn’t record last nights supper readings.)

Any thoughts family?

Thanks so much!


----------



## HenryBennett (Jul 31, 2020)

MAC2020 said:


> Work could be why my sleep pattern is so odd. I wake up around 3am, not to use the toilet. I just wake up, and can’t get back to sleep again.


I’ve been to that place and it is exhausting. Moving on is the solution but very much easier said than done.

Those BG readings are great and can’t you just see the benefit of regular testing? You’ll build up a bank of foods and ingredients (and quantities) that you can safely consume and then it all becomes easier.

I loved your update for us. As the old saying goes: keep b*ggering on


----------



## HenryBennett (Jul 31, 2020)

MAC2020 said:


> I’m exercising more consistently too, I registered almost 15k steps yesterday! Yay for me!!


You’re doing so well! The community here will help you to keep it up.

And, hey, it’s Friday!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 31, 2020)

MAC2020 said:


> Good morning Everyday and extended family!
> 
> This is already one of my favourite places to visit, so friendly and helpful such a contrast to what I have been experiencing at work for so long. Work is definitely negatively affecting me, my wellbeing, and health generally. I do think it has a lot to do with my PD diagnosis. When you’re stressed with low mood and/or internalise things the last thing you want to do is eat a big bowl of salad!
> 
> ...



Looking great! Perfect BG numbers.


----------



## MAC2020 (Jul 31, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> Looking great! Perfect BG numbers.


Thanks Eddy! I'm trying...

BTW, Fantastic weight loss from BMI 25 to BMI 20 in under two years! Lovely BP reduction too. Well done! You'll have to tell me your secret. Can't seem to shift my belly fat for love nor money - not TOFI but FOFI.


----------



## MAC2020 (Jul 31, 2020)

HenryBennett said:


> I’ve been to that place and it is exhausting. Moving on is the solution but very much easier said than done.
> 
> Those BG readings are great and can’t you just see the benefit of regular testing? You’ll build up a bank of foods and ingredients (and quantities) that you can safely consume and then it all becomes easier.
> 
> I loved your update for us. As the old saying goes: keep b*ggering on



Thanks so much HB! I'm trying.

Yes definitely exciting to start putting it all together, seeing what works for me, what doesn't, with the help of regular before and after meal testing and of course exercise. It's almost as if a fog is lifting as it becomes clearer which foods to avoid, which make me feel ill/sleepy. For example, without divulging my medical concerns, I mentioned to someone a few weeks ago that I can't eat porridge for breakfast as it sends me to sleep. They said that's normal as it boosts serotonin a mood enhancing chemical. They suggested I eat it at night, two tablespoons, to help me go to sleep. I didn't think that would work for me either eating porridge just before bedtime so I haven't tried it. I always feel unwell in the morning if I eat something stodgy late at night or just before bedtime. It seems to just sit in my tummy all night going nowhere.

Besides I feel much safer here with the knowledge and advice given, as this community lives and experiences this condition everyday.

Good to know I'm not alone with the work/sleep problem. So thank you for virtually "holding my hand" and walking me through this maze. I'll get on top of this sooner or later!


----------



## MAC2020 (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi everyone, hope you are all well enjoying this fabulous sunshine!

Just wanted to get some thoughts from you.

Yesterday, 1st August, I had some really odd, IMO, BG readings for breakfast. They were:

5.3mmol/L before breakfast @10:31am
4.8mmol/L 1hr after first mouthful!
5.4mmol/L 2hrs after first mouthful
Breakfast: 2 small slices of watermelon, 1/2 red grapefruit sprinkled & covered with soluble fibre, three strawberries and some cherries.

What is going on?! What does this mean? How can my BG go DOWN 1hr after eating, especially after eating fruit? Shouldn't it be going UP?!!
Why is it rising 2hrs later?

I don't understand. Can anyone help?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 2, 2020)

MAC2020 said:


> What is going on?! What does this mean? How can my BG go DOWN 1hr after eating, especially after eating fruit? Shouldn't it be going UP?!!
> Why is it rising 2hrs later?



I think it‘s worth bearing in mind, for all the illusion of decimal point accuracy, the limitations of home glucose monitors.

Legally they have to satisfy ISO accuracy standards of within +/-15% (and more accurate at lower levels), 95% of the time. 5% of the time they can read anything. There’s a table showing the ranges involved at the bottom of this section:  https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...for-people-new-to-diabetes.10406/#post-938459

Essentially all your readings are ‘5ish’ so you’ve coped brilliantly with the fruit-based breakfast. Well done!

The body emits several phases of insulin during digestion. Some people find that their ‘first phase’ is impaired or absent and may spike up soon after eating, but then begin to come down by 2hrs after food. It looks like your metabolism was very happy with what you provided


----------



## MAC2020 (Aug 2, 2020)

Thank you! Still trying to get my head around all this so am watching what my body is trying to teach me about food and carbs through BG readings. These numbers seemed odd, but I appreciate they may be fine afterall. Phew!


----------



## trophywench (Aug 2, 2020)

Well - what did your BG do in those circumstances before you were PD ?

You haven't got any idea of course and neither does anyone else for the simple reason nobody non diabetic tests their BG!  However, the medical journals inform us all that everyone's BG varies all day and all night, should they ever bother to measure it, and this has actually been done to ordinary people by using a CGM device (Constant Glucose Monitor) which makes it simple and not uncomfortable for the guinea pigs being tested.

Hence it just proves that you are normal!


----------



## MAC2020 (Aug 2, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Well - what did your BG do in those circumstances before you were PD ?
> 
> You haven't got any idea of course and neither does anyone else for the simple reason nobody non diabetic tests their BG!
> 
> Hence it just proves that you are normal!



Thanks Jen! Good to know.


----------



## MAC2020 (Aug 4, 2020)

Morning everyone,

I'm feeling a little fragile and worried this morning so please forgive the questions!

1) Eating fruit.
I seem to be able to eat fruit for breakfast without the huge spikes e.g yesterday's readings were: bedtime previous night 5.4, yesterday waking 5.3, before breakfast 5.5, 1hr post 6.4, 2hr post 5.0. breakfast 2 slices watermelon, 1 clementine, 1 kiwi, 1 avocado, 1 miso soup, 1/2 lemon in hot water, total 50 carbs. It was a lot I know and as a result I will be eating much less for breakfast, halfing this carb intake to max 25g carbs for one sitting, but I also didn't need to eat again for 7hrs.

I notice on the "What I ate yesterday" discussion that many of you do not hardly eat any fruit if at all! Is this to lose weight? Should I also not be eating fruit to lose weight, or at least as much? Or could there be something wrong with my meter and strips? I wash my  hands before each reading.

2) If I am getting normal-ish BG readings (eg 2nd August supper: before 4.8, 1hr post 5.7, 2hr post 5.6) does this mean my HbA1C will likely be normal or is it accounting additionally for the spikes I couldn't capture or record so I could still be PD or even D?

3) Monitor and strips.
I bought mine before I found this forum so haven't benefitted from one of the more affordable brands. My brand says that lancets are single use only. Is this true or can I use the same lancet multiple times? I read somewhere an Australian used their lancet until it was blunt! I also don't have a sharps bin. Is this necessary?

Thank you!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 4, 2020)

MAC2020 said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> I'm feeling a little fragile and worried this morning so please forgive the questions!
> 
> ...



Fruit: The only good reasons for avoiding fruit are (a) if you don't like it (b) if it spikes yr BG too much. You look just fine with it, which is excellent, because fruit generally is full of nutritional goodness. More broadly, there's no good reason for avoiding good carby food like fruit if you don't have to.

BG: Those BG numbers are completely "normal" and I'd be surprised if you're next HbA1c isn't "normal" also.

Lancets: A running gag here is that people change their lancets every year of St Swithin's day. I think some people change them a lot more often but I only change mine when I notice it getting a bit blunt.

Disposing of used strips and lancets: My doc said just throw them in the bin.


----------



## ColinUK (Aug 4, 2020)

Lancet manufacturers want to sell as many as possible and I’m sure that in some ways it is better to replace them after each use, but I try to think of the plastic pollution that causes so I keep mine going until I dial the depth up so much it’s in danger of coming out the other side of my finger! 

I’d reckon I get probably three weeks minimum from a lancet and sometimes considerably more.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 4, 2020)

Yeah - I used to be in the once a year brigade but after 40 years bodging holes in my fingers, they're suffering.


----------



## MAC2020 (Aug 9, 2020)

brisr949 said:


> May i ask how long you've been on a vegan diet for?





zuludog said:


> Search YouTube for 'vegan diabetic diet'
> There are lots of videos, plus the Links & Prompts
> I haven't watched any of them, but perhaps they will be useful. Though as with anything on YT if there are lots of references & videos it can get a bit confusing, and you need to be a bit cautious



Good afternoon everybody,

Don't all shout at me at once  but I just came across this Youtube 5min 41sec vid called "Can you beat Diabetes on a Vegan Diet?" and wondered what you all think? I haven't posted the video address/link as I'm not sure I am allowed to (moderator?)

I accept that the advice will not be for everyone as some T1s and T2s (and some in between) are thriving on their current dietary +exercise regime, so for them it may just be a lot of nonsense. No offence meant to anyone. Just interesting to hear your ideas and points of view!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 9, 2020)

MAC2020 said:


> Good afternoon everybody,
> 
> Don't all shout at me at once  but I just came across this Youtube 5min 41sec vid called "Can you beat Diabetes on a Vegan Diet?" and wondered what you all think? I haven't posted the video address/link as I'm not sure I am allowed to (moderator?)
> 
> I accept that the advice will not be for everyone as some T1s and T2s (and some in between) are thriving on their current dietary +exercise regime, so for them it may just be a lot of nonsense. No offence meant to anyone. Just interesting to hear your ideas and points of view!



Haven't watched the video but certainly it's possible to get to T2D remission with a vegan diet. Any behavioural change which sees you losing a stack of weight can work in lots of cases, and that's really a matter of restricting calories in versus calories burned. But keeping an eye on carbs is helpful also, and that can involve reducing grains in particular. Replace 'em with seeds! Far more nutritious, anyway.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 9, 2020)

I am sure you can create a BG-friendly vegan diet as a T2 (which in the long term is what I think ‘beating diabetes’ or ‘remission’ or any of those buzzwords amount to) along with the positive effects of achieving any weight loss you need to.

My hands-on experience of cooking vegan family meals suggests it won’t necessarily be all that easy though, and getting the balance right between micro and macronutrients might need a bit of extra juggling.

Specifically because meat and eggs are essentially BG-neutral, tasty and filling... whereas creating vegan meals with good amounts of protein which are substantial can involve pulses, root veggies and other relatively high carb elements.


----------



## MAC2020 (Aug 11, 2020)

So, is the whole point of testing (when waking, before meals and one or two hours after meals) to flatten the spike, using your fasting reading as a baseline? 

And by eliminating those foods that raise the spike, you have improved diet and health, less likely to have complications due to diabetes and may even lose weight? 

Is that correct?

Is it the "spike" that causes all the medical problems?


----------



## Drummer (Aug 12, 2020)

Not the fasting level, the pre meal level. Usually a meal which raises the BG by two or less is considered 'safe' - and numbers in single figures are desirable. 
High BG means that your blood is not doing a good job, the glucose damages the inner surfaces of blood vessels, the body does all it can to restore normality but if you are always pushing the limits that is not good.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 14, 2020)

MAC2020 said:


> Is it the "spike" that causes all the medical problems?



There is certainly evidence that erratic BGs are more difficult for the body to cope with than nicely gentle ones, even if those are slightly higher than optimal.

There are also data that show that 2 identical HbA1c values can confer very different levels of risk if one is the result of very erratic BGs, and the other comes from gently undulating results. 

However, high BGs, aren’t ideal in themselves either!

In general terms I think it is safest to assume that both consistently high BG, and very spiky BG are both worth avoiding if you can manage it!


----------



## MAC2020 (Aug 14, 2020)

Thanks Mike and Drummer.

Whilst washing the dishes I wondered why the emphasis on keeping the meal rise below 3 or better 2mmol/L compared to BG at start of meal and for some reason this bell curve chart that the government kept showing came to mind and the phrase "flattening the curve so the NHS can cope with Covid-19 cases". So I wondered whether it was a similar thing with the body (NHS) being swamped by glucose (coronavirus cases) so it was best to keep the meal rise (Bell curve) under 2 (flattened) by isolating and removing carbs (lockdown).

Funny how my mind works! BTW I'm a mathematics and statistician by higher education, hmmm...


----------



## MAC2020 (Aug 15, 2020)

I've had recent HbA1c result on Wednesday 12th August. 

Given that my last reading in Feb 2019 was 42 and what with lockdown and everything else going on I was rather nervous that my number would be worse than the last time 18 months ago, but I also secretly hoped I'd be 40 or under since my last two weeks of meal rise was significantly less than 2, my waking BG was consistently under 5.5 and I had changed my sedentary lifestyle to regular daily walks. 

My latest reading is 43 deemed normal no action by my GP but I could do better.

More work to do, up the exercise, lose weight, less carbs and more forensic scrutiny of my meal choices. Ho hum...


----------



## MAC2020 (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi again,

Still consider myself a newbie as I only joined this forum less than 3 weeks ago, but let me know if/when I should stop posting here and post elsewhere or on General Messageboard!

Hello to those I saw at the Zoom meet, good to put voices and faces to the knowledge and text! And thanks again for the wisdom you impart on this forum for people like me who are trying to work their way through this condition.

So my numbers for today are:

3:30am in the morning BG was 5.1
Waking BG was 5.2
Went for walk for 1hr over 8K steps
Before 1st meal BG was 5.2. Then I ate a bowl of stir-fry with broccoli, mushrooms, tofu, garlic, avocado, EVOO etc.
Felt sleepy 20mins after meal so tested again, BG was 5.2 (not low enough for a hypo so why the fatigue?)
1hr after meal BG was 4.6
2hrs after meal BG was 5.8

The stir fry had very little carbs in it as confirmed (I think) by the BG readings. My question is, will eating less BG friendly food i.e. portion control, stop the fatigue, or is it just a matter of going for a walk after each meal before the fatigue sets in?

Thanks for reading


----------



## Docb (Aug 17, 2020)

Looks to me that you have got past the newbie stage and should be heading for the other boards!


----------

